# ACS Skills Assessment Interrpretation



## grant6607 (May 16, 2009)

Hello All, 

I just received my positive ACS Skills Assessment in the post this afternoon! Woot!

It states I satisfied the requirements of the "ACS PIM 2, Group B" and I am suitable for migration under 2231-79(Java Specialist).

I have a couple questions I hope people may have the answers to.

1. Is Group A better than Group B or just a classification of experience/education? With Group B , I am as likely to attain a 175 visa?

2. The ASCO code I am suitable for is on the MODL and CSL lists but this letter does not explicitly state I have MODL. Is it inferred by the ASCO code or do I not have MODL?

Thanks so much in advance!

-- Grant


----------



## grant6607 (May 16, 2009)

I just found this statement on the ACS site:

"If you receive a suitable skills assessment and are approved for MODL nomination, the following statement will appear on your result letter:

"Based on the provided certified documentation, it is my opinion that the applicant has 12 months experience in ______ (name of specialisation, for example, SAP)"."

So it looks like the asnwer to my 2nd question is yes, I have MODL


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

*what are your time lines?*



grant6607 said:


> I just found this statement on the ACS site:
> 
> "If you receive a suitable skills assessment and are approved for MODL nomination, the following statement will appear on your result letter:
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your MODL :clap2:

Can u please post your time lines for ACS process?


----------



## grant6607 (May 16, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> Congratulations on your MODL :clap2:
> 
> Can u please post your time lines for ACS process?


Application Received: April 6th
Additional Documents Requested
In Process: April 28th
With Accessor: June 2nd
Email With Post Number Received: June 5th
Case Finalized: June 8th
Letter Arrived (Canada): June 17th


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

grant6607 said:


> Application Received: April 6th
> Additional Documents Requested
> In Process: April 28th
> With Accessor: June 2nd
> ...


Thanks for posting your timelines


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your ACS assessment.

If you haven't already done so please put your lines (or update your existing time line) in the main timeline thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...49-timelines-add-your-visa-timeline-here.html

That way all members time lines are in one place and much easier to find  

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Grant

even tough you have found your skill in MODllist but for teh record, ACS doesnt state your being in MODL. they just give you an ASCO code, since ACS assessment is valid for one year, the MODL can change anytime, so it wont make sense .

there is nothing like group A being better than group B. it doesnt affect the visa processing. what matters is you being in MODL/CSL which you are.


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Anj1976,

A quick query, Can debit card with visa or master card applicability be used for online visa application process to DIAC? 

I do not wanna test in between application process.


Amit.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dunno amit, u can post this as a new thread, maybe someone will get back to u if they have experienced it.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hi Grant,

Congrats and thanks for updating the timelines, coz I'm in the same stage, waiting for ACS stage to move further. Shows"in process" for me since may-13th. Ur thread gave me some info !!


Cheers !!
srn :ranger:


----------

